# Continentals Tires Stretch?



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

K here it goes. bash me all you want but my theory is. F*** Searching, MAKE FRIENDS  

Okay anyway. I have a mkiv jetta sitting on 9.5 Sawblades at all 4 corners. im currently running Continental Contiprocontact ssr ( 225/45 17) again at all 4 corners. and yeah for all the rude bastards that said it wouldnt work, yeah well it works and it looks great, no rubbing but im not slammed. im running 38mm adaptec adapters all around. COOL I know =] 

ANYWAY HERES THE QUESTION, Im changing the front tires to 215/45 17. Many people told me to cause 1 it looks better and 2 it will help with rubbing if i go lower. I wanna stick with continentals. I wanna get the same exact tire im running right now jut one size lower. dropping from 225/45 to 215/45 on 9.5 wide sawblades. im only doing this up front. Has anyone had experiance with these tires? im slighty stretched with the 225/45s and the are riding perfect and may i say. continentals are the smoothest tires ive owned. hense why i wanna stick with them 

any input would be great. 

Cheers


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

They'll be fine.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply :thumbup: I didn't really think they would be a problem just wanted to double check cause I know some tires are good for stretching or best for it and some are not. 

Any other inputs?


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning bump. Any body else know if continentals are good tires to stretch


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

What more do you want to know? If you're running 225 and it's fine, going to 215 isn't much more. 10mm to be exact. Not a big deal. I know/knew someone who ran a 215 on an 11"... you'll be fine... 

Conti's stretch just fine...


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> What more do you want to know? If you're running 225 and it's fine, going to 215 isn't much more. 10mm to be exact. Not a big deal. I know/knew someone who ran a 215 on an 11"... you'll be fine...
> 
> Conti's stretch just fine...


 Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a lot.


----------

